# choosing clinics abroad



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

hi folks,
i was just wondering if anyone could give me any info on th cz republic clinic, i cant seem to understand much on there web page, if anyone has been or is going could you answer any of my wee questions please

were do you fly from and to?
how much is icsi teatment and does the price include drugs?
how often have you to go back and forward,or do you just stay over ther wen you start stim drugs?

i apologise for asking so many questions,but im totally clueless and any info is much appreciated.....

hope everyone is doing well.....loadsa luck and best wishes 
                                                                                lisa    xoxoxoxo


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Lisa,
I am not sure what clinic in CZ you had in mind or if you are doing ivf with your own eggs or donor eggs.

I am going to Reprofit.  I am doing donor egg and I will be going for treatment at end of August.

I know that at Reprofit you can do all the consultation by email but we went out ourselves to see the clinic and find our way around.

The price of treatment at Reporift is E3100 for DE but I know it is going up for next year.  The drugs for our treatment were E300.  We flew from Dublin to Bratislava and the flights with Ryanair are around E250 return for you both.  The train from Bratislava to Brno takes about 2 hours max and is about E8 return for you both.  The accomodation is very reasonable in Brno and the hotel we stayed in was lovely and we will stay there again in August.

If you are using your own eggs you will have to stay a bit longer in Brno.  On the Reprofit web site they have quite a lot of info.  Also if you email them they usually get back very quickly.  The only thing is that the clinic has become so popular that the waiting list have gone up a lot especially for DE.

There is a thread in the International board under CZ and one for Reprofit there if you want to check it out.

If I can help with anything else just ask.

BoBO


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi..I am also going to Reprofit in October.....flying into london stansted and then onto Brno £175 return for 2...airport 15 mins from centre so no long journey after flght.......staying in an apartment that is very reasonable..jana who owns this will pick you up from airport also......BoBo is right about prices...going up to E4100 next year for donor egg cycle...and as far as i knowthey r booking people in for april 09....although you can ask for any cancelled cycles.....if ther is anything else u wd like to know just ask....

Love Sharon x.


----------



## moonbaby (Feb 12, 2008)

Shaz have been trying to pm you but your inbox is full = would love to chat.  Anyone spotted Shaz on any particular thread = thank you    she is usually on reprofit thread xxxx


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Moonbaby....pm sent to u...x


----------

